# iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt



## System_Crasher (9. Juni 2011)

*iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

Laut Golem wurde iTunes gehackt. 

Dabei sollen Kunden von iTunes Geld/Guthaben geklaut worden sein.
 Dabei wurden die Kunden belastet, obwohl sie nichts gekauft haben. Es soll mehrere hundert Betrugsopfer geben. 


Mehr hier:
Betrügerische Abbuchungen: Wurde iTunes gehackt? - Golem.de
und
20 Minuten Online - iTunes wird geplndert - News


----------



## totovo (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

Es tut mir ja echt Leid für die möglicherweise unschuldigen Opfer, aber sollte das stimmen, dann freu ich mich tierisch, obwohl Schadenfreude eigentlich gegen meine prinzipien geht, aber bei Apple kann man seine Prinzipien mal vergessen, also:


----------



## Pagz (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

Ich würde mir mal ein paar Gedanken machen, wenn mich der finanzielle Verlust von anderen freut


----------



## totovo (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

Ja es tut mir Leid für diejenigen, mir wärs lieber es hätte Apple direkt getroffen...

Vllt. hören die Leute ja mal endlich auf Apple alles zu glauben


----------



## TheReal (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

Sagmal was ist eigentlich los? In 30 Tagen habe ich jetzt schon von mehr Hack's etwas mitbekommen, als das ganze letzte Jahr.


----------



## mayo (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



totovo schrieb:


> Es tut mir ja echt Leid für die möglicherweise unschuldigen Opfer, aber sollte das stimmen, dann freu ich mich tierisch, obwohl Schadenfreude eigentlich gegen meine prinzipien geht, aber bei Apple kann man seine Prinzipien mal vergessen, also:



Oh man, wie traurig dein "Leben" wohl sein muss... Wieder so ein unqualifizierter "hater" comment.  Pack dir mal an die eigene Nase (siehe deine Sig) Selber Windoof nutzen und Statements zum Massenzwang in die Sig stellen..



> Ich würde mir mal ein paar Gedanken machen, wenn ich mich der finanzielle Verlust von anderen freut




@Topic:
Leider nimmt der Datenklau immer mehr zu. Es ist ja auch kein Wunder bei dem ganzen Internetexhibitionismus und heutigen Medienstruktur.



> Vllt. hören die Leute ja mal endlich auf Apple alles zu glauben


Was willst Du damit sage??? Was hat ein Cyberangriff auf ein Netzwerk/Dienst mit "Glauben" zu tun.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

Heftig wie schlecht die ganzen Unternehmen abgesichert sind..


----------



## mayo (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Heftig wie schlecht die ganzen Unternehmen abgesichert sind..


Eine 100%ig Sicherheit wird es nie geben! Mich wundert es, dass iTunes nicht schon viel früher und schlimmer gehackt wurde.


----------



## Memphys (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



mayo schrieb:


> Was willst Du damit sage??? Was hat ein Cyberangriff auf ein Netzwerk/Dienst mit "Glauben" zu tun.


 
Generell nichts, in diesem speziellen Fall Einiges. Was war nochmal "das sicherste Betiebssystem überhaupt"?


----------



## Pagz (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



Memphys schrieb:


> Was war nochmal "das sicherste Betiebssystem überhaupt"?



Und was hat das nochmal mit iTunes zu tun, das wohl meistens auf Windows läuft?


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



mayo schrieb:


> Eine 100%ig Sicherheit wird es nie geben! Mich wundert es, dass iTunes nicht schon viel früher und schlimmer gehackt wurde.


 
Das es die nie geben wird ist mir auch klar.
Aber wenn man hört das Sony alles im Klartext gespeichert hat..meine Fresse...


----------



## Memphys (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Und was hat das nochmal mit iTunes zu tun, das wohl meistens auf Windows läuft?


 
Zugegebenermaßen nichts, aber wer die Fresse aufreißt... naja egal. Zeigt halt mal wie wie wenig auch Apple tut und sich lieber darauf verlässt das niemand das hackt was er auch benutzt.


----------



## King_Sony (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



mayo schrieb:


> Eine 100%ig Sicherheit wird es nie geben! Mich wundert es, dass iTunes nicht schon viel früher und schlimmer gehackt wurde.


 

Vielleicht haben sie es einfach nicht gemerkt 

Sony ist auch 3 Monate später erst drauf gekommen(afaik)


----------



## Pagz (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



Memphys schrieb:


> Zugegebenermaßen nichts, aber wer die Fresse aufreißt... naja egal. Zeigt halt mal wie wie wenig auch Apple tut und sich lieber darauf verlässt das niemand das hackt was er auch benutzt.



Ein Problem ist einfach, dass egal was die Hersteller machen, die Leute, die es hacken wollen werden immer mehr Zeit und Leute haben


----------



## TheKampfkugel (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Und was hat das nochmal mit iTunes zu tun, das wohl meistens auf Windows läuft?


 Ich glaube hier geht es nicht um die einzelnen PCs. Ich glaube nicht, dass diese gehackt wurden, sondern eher die Server von Apple direkt, und die werden nicht mit Windows laufen . Sonst wäre es echt eine Hammerleistung, dass die so schnell soviele PCs gehackt hätten auf denen immer iTunes war und Co. Trotzdem tun mir die Leute sehr leid und es ist schade zusehen, dass so etwas tolles wie das Internet, dass dazu da sein sollte um der Technologie einen ganz neuen Kick zu geben so Missbraucht wird. Traurig Traurig.

PS: Ich werde von meinen Freunden immer als Apple Hater da gestellt, aber ich finde das darf man nicht durch die Microsoft Brille sehen, sondern einfach Objektiv!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

Oh weh, CC mal ebend online checken .... 


EDIT: Nope.avi, alles in Butter bei mir, da geht zwar ordentlich Geld Richtung iTunes, aber für diese Geldverschwendung bin ich höchstpersönlich verantwortlich. ^^



Werde die Tage aber verstärkt 'n Auge auf meine Abrechnungen werfen, sicher ist sicher ...


----------



## Freakless08 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



TheKampfkugel schrieb:


> Trotzdem tun mir die Leute sehr leid und es ist schade zusehen, dass so etwas tolles wie das Internet, dass dazu da sein sollte um der Technologie einen ganz neuen Kick zu geben so Missbraucht wird. Traurig Traurig.


Na wenn das kein "Kick" für die Unternehmen ist dann weiß ich jetzt auch nicht weiter. Nach dem Schock müsste das Unternehmen doch plötzlich Hellwach sein.


----------



## Pagz (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



TheKampfkugel schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier geht es nicht um die einzelnen PCs. Ich glaube nicht, dass diese gehackt wurden, sondern eher die Server von Apple direkt, und die werden nicht mit Windows laufen . Sonst wäre es echt eine Hammerleistung, dass die so schnell soviele PCs gehackt hätten auf denen immer iTunes war und Co.



Stimmt auch wieder, ob die Server allerdings mit Mac iOS (heißt das so?) laufen, bin ich mir auch nicht sicher


----------



## TheKampfkugel (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

Könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass Apple auf ihrer Server Mac OS X hat, ich meine die kriegens umsonst


----------



## Darkfleet85 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

Der Cyberwar hat begonnen

Die User tun mir leid, jedoch sollten wir von unserer Naivität gegenüber dem Internet aufwachen - selber schuld..


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

Echt traurig zur Zeit und erwischt haben sie immer noch niemand.


----------



## orca113 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Der Cyberwar hat begonnen
> 
> Die User tun mir leid, jedoch sollten wir von unserer Naivität gegenüber dem Internet aufwachen - selber schuld..


 
Was ist das wieder für ein unnötiger Komment? Wenn sie deine Bank überfallen,redest du dann auch von Naivität?

Apple bietet eine oder mehrer Leistungen mit iTunes. (für mich zum Beispiel der beste Musikshop und dazu faire Preis)Diese Leistungen müssen bezahlt werden.Jetzt sind sie einem verbrechen zum Opfer gefallen und Geld der Kunden ist "gestohlen worden" so einfach ist das. Das hat  nichts mit Naiv sein zu tuen oder das Leute "Apple alles glauben" 

Meine Güte,internet ist eben Fortschritt,der widerrum hat Tücken.... wenn wir alle aus Angst alles und jedes was modern ist und fortschrittlich (wozu auch Internet und eben Bezahlmethoden über selbiges) ist ablehnen na dann gute Nacht.

Fakt ist das Cracken und Hacken verboten ist.Genauso wie Kinderschänden verboten ist.Wenn mal wieder ein Kinde vergewaltigt wurde sagt auch keiner "der dumme Junge,was fährt der auch zum Skateboardfahren und läuft einem Kinderschänder in die Arme".


----------



## mySeraphim (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

Hallo,

mich hat es auch erwischt, es ist wohl schon ca. 6 Wochen her, da erreichten mich vier eMails das ich bei Itunes insgesamt für 170 Euro Einkäufe getätigt haben soll. Ich habe Itunes verständigt und mir wurde das Geld prompt zurückerstattet. Click&Buy überweist allerdings nur gegen Gebühr auf das eigene Konto zurück und somit sah ich mich gezwungen das Geld durch  einen Rückruf der Buchung (über die Bank möglich) wieder auf mein Konto zu befördern.

Der Itunes Support und C&B haben meine Accounts gesperrt. Apple schickte mir zetgleich eine riesen Aufstellung wie ich in Zukunft verhindern kann das mir soetwas nochmal passiert. Ich antwortete darauf, das meine Acc. Daten nur mir bekannt seien und ich meinen Rechner mit neuester Internetsecuritysoftware ausgestattet habe und regelmäßig scanne. Auch Dritte benutzen meinen PC nicht. Daraufhin, erhielt ich eine weitere eMail mit weiteren Erklärungen zur Accountsicherheit, die ich schon seit Jahren umgesetzt hatte und das es eine einmalige Rückerstattung sei, da es ja nicht Apples Schuld sei und das ganze Kulanz ist.

Naja lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Irgendwie befriedigt es mich ungemein zu sehen, das ich mit meiner Antwort auf die letzte eMail von Apple recht hatte... Es war definitiv nicht meine Schuld, sondern die von Apple.

Und auch wenn hier einige schreiben das eine 100% Sicherheit nicht existiert, finde ich es trotzdem sehr erschreckend wie dermaßen ungesichert Kundendaten sind.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. Juni 2011)

Und deshalb gibt man KEINEM Unternehmen die möglichkeit, von Konto/Kreditkarte abzubuchen.


----------



## mySeraphim (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

Och doch, da sehe ich keine Probleme drin, wenn Buchungen getätigt werden, die nicht von mir genehmigt wurden, wird es einfach wieder zurückbeordert, das ist der Vorteil am ELV.


----------



## Bennz (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



orca26 schrieb:


> Was ist das wieder für ein unnötiger Komment? Wenn sie deine Bank überfallen,redest du dann auch von Naivität?


 
wenn se deine Bank überfallen merkst du davon garnichts (ausser in den nachrichten), oder hast du schonmal nen Bankräuber gesehen der sagt: "hey gib mir die kohle von Orca26 (fiktiver name) und macht sein kontostand mal auf null" (aber wiederum merkst du davon auch wieder nichts, weil sobald er weg ist, hast du dein geld wieder auf dem Konto). Im internet muss du rechnen das dein Konto morgen auf null ist (weil du ja geld ausgegeben hast, oder nich) und dann gehts los für dich beweise das du es nicht warst, konto sperren wenn du viel geld hast usw usf.



orca26 schrieb:


> Fakt ist das Cracken und Hacken verboten ist.Genauso wie Kinderschänden verboten ist.



Fakt ist das Kinderschänder geschüzt werden hier in DE, warum dürfen die ihren FS behalten? nur um in die nächste stadt zu fahren und dort dann später sich ein neues kind aus zu suchen? warum wird niemandem bescheid gegeben wenn sie in deine strasse ziehen?  die kommen auch nicht in den knast neneneee, die bekommen ein schönes einzel zimmer mit allem drumm und drann (ind der psycha ist immer so). Hacker und Cracker werden aber mit allem unrat in einen Topf gesteckt.



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Und deshalb gibt man KEINEM Unternehmen die möglichkeit, von Konto/Kreditkarte abzubuchen.


 
sign


----------



## NetXSR (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



mySeraphim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich hat es auch erwischt, es ist wohl schon ca. 6 Wochen her, da erreichten mich vier eMails das ich bei Itunes insgesamt für 170 Euro Einkäufe getätigt haben soll. Ich habe Itunes verständigt und mir wurde das Geld prompt zurückerstattet. Click&Buy überweist allerdings nur gegen Gebühr auf das eigene Konto zurück und somit sah ich mich gezwungen das Geld durch  einen Rückruf der Buchung (über die Bank möglich) wieder auf mein Konto zu befördern.
> 
> ...


 
Und wieder eine herrliche Demonstration des beispiellosen Service, den Apple an den Tag legt.


----------



## orca113 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



> Fakt ist das Kinderschänder geschüzt werden hier in DE, warum dürfen die ihren FS behalten? nur um in die nächste stadt zu fahren und dort dann später sich ein neues kind aus zu suchen? warum wird niemandem bescheid gegeben wenn sie in deine strasse ziehen?  die kommen auch nicht in den knast


 
ok gut,ist ein anderes Thema,aber was ich sagen will ist das in diesem,auch in anderen Threads (Sony Hack etc.) die "Kunden" deren Daten,deren Geld futsch sind oder ist noch als naiv oder dumm oder was auch immer betitelt werden. Mir ging es gerade darum zu sagen das man sich doch frei bewegen dürfen muß auch im Internet ohne das man wenn ein verbrechen geschieht noch als Trottel hingestellt wird. Warscheinlich von Leuten die geschätzt 2-3 Accounts bei Sozialen Netzwerken haben und ihr Leben nur noch darüber führen und dort die Daten verschenken.



> aber wiederum merkst du davon auch wieder nichts, weil sobald er weg ist, hast du dein geld wieder auf dem Konto


 
Das heisst jetzt wenn in dem Fall Apple allen Kunden ihren Verlust erstattet ist die Diskussion beendet? Dann dürfen wir im iNet wieder Bankverbindungen angeben?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

@mySeraphim: Deine Befriedigung kann ich gut verstehen. Versteh aber auch Apple. Es gibt genügend Kunden die eine Firma abzocken wollen. Mehr als wirkliche Diebstähle. Darum sind die Hinweise schon ok. Ausserdem haben sie dir das Geld ja aus kulanz zurück gegeben. Das in dem Fall wirklich ein Dieb am Werk war ist natürlich doof für Apple.



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Und deshalb gibt man KEINEM Unternehmen die möglichkeit, von Konto/Kreditkarte abzubuchen.


Und bitte nicht mehr Autofahren, so viele Leute wie da sterben.


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

Ich finde es zwar schei***, aber mich Privat stört es nicht da ich eh nicht angemeldet war.


----------



## orca113 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



> Und bitte nicht mehr Autofahren, so viele Leute wie da sterben.


 
Ja so ungefähr


----------



## Bennz (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



orca26 schrieb:


> Das heisst jetzt wenn in dem Fall Apple allen Kunden ihren Verlust erstattet ist die Diskussion beendet? Dann dürfen wir im iNet wieder Bankverbindungen angeben?


 
du machst es dir gerne einfach wa? die Bank muss dir dein geld wieder geben (wurde ja gestohlen und das weiss die Bank ja auch, die kommt nicht drumm rum). in dem anderen fall nicht, da musst du es Beweisen oder selber jeden betrag zurück buchen lassen der nicht rechtens ist. Bankverbindung ja, Einzugsermächtigung nein.

was mich wundert ist warum Paypal und Co noch nicht gehackt wurden.


----------



## mySeraphim (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

@*Borkenkaefer: *Ich fand es nur leider sehr ignorant, das ich Apple bereits in der ersten Mail geschrieben hatte, das ich eMail-Adresse, Passwort, etc. alles geändert hatte und vorher schon sichere Passwörter und so weiter genutzt habe. Ich habe denen im Prinzip all das geschrieben was die mir anschließend zweimal hinter einander empfohlen haben. Das zeugt davon, dass die Leute nicht interessiert was man denen schreibt und sowas stört mich halt. Ich bin selbst Dienstleister und weis wie wichtig guter und umfangreicher Service ist und ich weis das meine Kunden eine persönliche und schnelle Hilfe sehr zu schätzen wissen. Und wenn ich denen dann das erneut vorhalte was sie mir evtl. vorher schon als Informationen zur Verfügung gestellt haben und das dann auch nocht richtig ist, dann werden die mich auch irgendwann als ignoranten Arsch betiteln und ich bin den Kunden los.


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir mal ein paar Gedanken machen, wenn mich der finanzielle Verlust von anderen freut


 
Jau vorallem weil ich regelmäßig und viel Musik über itunes kaufe! Die haben einen Topp Service wenn was nicht klappt ist es sofort gelöst!


----------



## m-o-m-o (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

Qualität von Apple 

Ich habe ja schon immer gesagt, dass Apple, Facebook und später auch Linux unsicher sind (ja auch Windows.)


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Ohmann was wird denn noch alles gehackt!?

Das Pentagon?


----------



## PsychoBitch (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

Und da möchte Apple eine Cloud einführen, wo man alles Mögliche, von irgendwelchen Dokumenten bis hin zur kompletten Foto und Musik Mediathek abspeichern kann  

Was passiert dann wenn dieser Dienst mal gehackt wird ?


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Dann haben wir ein Problem


----------



## zweilinkehaende (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

Hab selber nen Account bei Apple
(ja ich gehör(t)e zu den Großteil der Menschen, die im iPod und iPod Touch ein konkurrenzloses Produkt sehen (iPhone wars vor Android auch))

Bei mir wurde nichts geklaut, aber wie man es schafft mit solchen nervigen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen (iTunes und mehrere iPods/Computer) trotzdem zu versagen ist mir ein Rätsel
(jaja ich weiß keine absolute Sicherheit, aber mehr Nervigkeit sollte doch was bringen)

viele Hacks:
Ich glaube die gehen alle auf die Anonymous Attacken gege PayPal, Sony und Amazon zurück
(Die Hacker haben begriffen, dass alles hackbar ist)


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Juni 2011)

zweilinkehaende schrieb:
			
		

> Hab selber nen Account bei Apple
> (ja ich gehör(t)e zu den Großteil der Menschen, die im iPod und iPod Touch ein konkurrenzloses Produkt sehen (iPhone wars vor Android auch))
> 
> Bei mir wurde nichts geklaut, aber wie man es schafft mit solchen nervigen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen (iTunes und mehrere iPods/Computer) trotzdem zu versagen ist mir ein Rätsel
> ...



Also eigentlich Wikileaks !


----------



## Chillaa (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

Die armen Unternehmen, dass in letzter zeit so viele gehackt werden...


----------



## ProNoob (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



mayo schrieb:


> Oh man, wie traurig dein "Leben" wohl sein muss... Wieder so ein unqualifizierter "hater" comment.  Pack dir mal an die eigene Nase (siehe deine Sig) Selber Windoof nutzen und Statements zum Massenzwang in die Sig stellen..



er meint damit apple allgmein und ich meine es stimmt auch... jeder depp hadn iphone oda ipod oda sonst irgenwas wo vorne das dämliche i davor steht ^^


----------



## ThorMaer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

iTunes wurde nicht gehackt, hätte schon nen Medienaufschrei gegeben, weil sich alle drauf stürzen wenn Apple mal nen winzigen Fehler macht.

Apple verschlüsselt ihre Datenbanken wenigstens, im Gegensatz zu Sony


----------



## poiu (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

dir ist aber schon bekannt das es beim PSN Hack auch länger gedauert hat bis das bekannt geworden ist?


----------



## user1900 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*



ProNoob schrieb:


> er meint damit apple allgmein und ich meine es stimmt auch... jeder depp hadn iphone oda ipod oda sonst irgenwas wo vorne das dämliche i davor steht ^^



So kann einfach nur jemand sprechen der nie solch ein Produckt in der Hand gehabt hat. Mal ganz ehrlich nene mir einen MP3Play der auch nur annöhernd die Funktionalität eines IPods hat.
Für mich hört sich dein Beitrag einfach nur danach an das due vollkommen neidisch bist.

(Neid erwächst aus dem nicht Besitzt eines Gegenstandes ,Atributs oder Karaktereigenschaft)

Und wenn jetzt von dir kommt ich sein ein Fanboy, falsch habe selber nen Windows Pc und nen UNIX Sever und kenn mich besten mit Linux aus. Desweitern bin ich leidenschaftlicher Mac User, habe nen Macbook Pro und ein IPhone 4 mit IOS 5.(IOS 5 = beste Mobile Betriebssystem ever) Finde jedes der vier System hat sein Vor- und Nachteile, aber zu sagen nur Produckt X ist gut alles andere ist dumm, ist einfach ignorant oder ein Ausdruk von neid.

Hatte bisher noch kein Problem mit Itunes, gerade im Developer berich it der Support einfach nur Grandios.


----------



## AcidJedi303 (4. November 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

hm... das Thema ist noch nicht durch... als aktuell Betroffener beschäftige ich mich damit und fand folgende interessante Seite:

iTunes Account gehackt? In-App-Käufe über meinen Account! > Apple, ClickandBuy, Geld, Hacker, In-App-Einkauf, iTunes, unberechtige Einkäufe > Chriz' Blog 
bzw zusammenfassend: ist doch was im Busch? | GBF - die Fröhlich's... 

und das aktuelle Statement von Appel´s Fastlane (Mail-Auszug)

"...entschuldige mich vielmals für die verspätete Antwort und dafür, dass  wir momentan unsere Antwortzeit von 24 Stunden nicht einhalten können.
Wir haben derzeit ein unerwartet hohes Aufkommen an Anfragen und hoffen,  dass wir umgehend wieder auf einen normalen Bearbeitungsstand  zurückkehren können."

PS: Aktuelles gibts hier:
http://www.bignside.de/itunes-konten-werden-wieder-gehackt-bestimmtes-spiel-betroffen/28877
http://www.thorstens-blogwelt.de/20...paign=itunes-id-gehackt-und-abgezockt-mit-app


----------



## McClaine (6. November 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

hui hui hui,
das ist schon Krass. Besonders die Kommentare in dem Link.


----------



## Dr. Snuggles (6. November 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

Diese Nummer mit der App und dem gehackten Itunesaccount ist vor den Herbstferien einem Arbeitskollegen passiert. Allerdings hat Apple sofort auf seine telefonische Beschwerde reagiert und die Kohle anstandslos zurückbezahlt.


----------



## AcidJedi303 (6. November 2011)

*AW: iTunes wurde möglicherweise gehackt*

habe meine Kohle am nächsten morgen auch gleich wieder gutgeschrieben bekommen. Das ging schnell . Allerdings häufen sich die Meldungen nach gehackten Accounts wieder massiv und es wundert mich, dass das betroffene Spiel immer noch im Appel-Store zu finden ist  einfach kicken und gut is...


----------

